# Success story



## howdy (Jul 3, 2019)

Hey, PokerFace from the Discord group told me to post here. Around 7 months ago I was struggling with leaky gas and I had no idea what was going on, I was desperate. I went to the doctor several times but they thought I was crazy. Then I found the discord group, and after a few months everything changed. I started doing the pelvic floor stretches that are in the pinned posts, doing the workout 4-5 times a week. Most importantly, I stopped being vegan. I don't think that being vegan necessarily made me get leaky gas, it was that I didn't pay attention to my protein intake at all. After around 3-4 months of eating non-vegan and working out, the reactions stopped and as far as I know I've been lg free ever since. This is my story, hopefully it helps anyone.


----------



## ibashe (Feb 17, 2019)

@Howdy,

Thanks for sharing your cure!

There are many exercise/stretches for pelvic floor and would appreciate if you could share which one and for how long.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2019)

Hi Howdy - any updates? Thanks


----------



## malba (Aug 2, 2019)

Hello, could you tell me which specific exercise did you do ? Please


----------



## InvestigatorLG (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi, sorry for the long absence, here my latest update. I have now done the surgery for the SNS implant (sacral nerve) and still have it. It's about 4 months now, but unfortunately it helps a little with LG and gas incontinence but definitively not the cure.

Since that failed, next and maybe final step in the leaky gas investigation...*SIBO * I'm currently doing the following treatment with antibiotics for SIBO.

Rifaximin 1200 mg per day x 14 days ( added with 5 g per day Partially Hydrolyzed Guar Gum)
Metronidazole 750 mg per day x 10 days

*** Please read this article *** *** *We should all contact the author of that study* ( Anne-Marie Leroi) the doctor in France. I have her email address, I'm sure you can find it with her name

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5538639/

This is a chance to make things move.

I'll keep you updated in the future. Check my previous posting few years back for a complete history. Thanks!


----------



## malba (Aug 2, 2019)

InvestigatorLG said:


> Hi, sorry for the long absence, here my latest update. I have now done the surgery for the SNS implant (sacral nerve) and still have it. It's about 4 months now, but unfortunately it helps a little with LG and gas incontinence but definitively not the cure.
> 
> Since that failed, next and maybe final step in the leaky gas investigation...*SIBO * I'm currently doing the following treatment with antibiotics for SIBO.
> 
> ...


Please afterward share your result with us. Would you create a topic about how its going your treatment ?


----------

